# cxracing coilover reviews?



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Where. Did you see them for 650??


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If they're worth $650 new, I would steer away from them IMO. Just save up the extra money and go with a quality set from a company that people recognize immediately and have the proven history/reputation.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Saw them on eBay for ~$650


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

People love racelands and there 300 bucks new soo what to expect.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I contacted raceland before and they don't offer or plan to offer the coils for the Cruze any time soon. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Mick said:


> I contacted raceland before and they don't offer or plan to offer the coils for the Cruze any time soon.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Im talking for refrence,racelands are just knock offs and people love them.In the stance world people also get flammed over having racelands.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I wouldn't be too concerned about flamers. I would have loved to pick up some coils for half the price.
I think I need to go higher in command at raceland. The rep sounded like he wanted nothing to do with the idea of offering For the Cruze.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jfisher (Apr 21, 2013)

Has anyone tried these in the past 2 years?


----------

